# Copier mes sms de mon Blackberry vers mon Mac



## OOAntonOO (11 Octobre 2009)

Salut à tous, voilà j'ai un Blackberry 8820 et je voudrais copier mes sms de mon téléphone vers mon Mac, je voudrais savoir si il a un programme capable de faire ça. 

Merci d'avance à tous.


----------



## divoli (12 Octobre 2009)

Je ne connais pas les BlackBerry, et encore moins ce modèle.

Mais est-ce que tu as essayé le software que RIM vient de sortir pour Mac, il y a quelques jours ?


----------



## OOAntonOO (13 Octobre 2009)

Salut Divoli, merci pour le lien du logiciel je savais pas qu'il existait enfin Desktop Manager pour Mac, j'ai réussi à copier le fichier de mes sms sur mon Mac mais maintenant le problème c'est que le format de ce fichier est un format .bbb se qui fait que je ne sais pas l'ouvrir et je ne pense pas qu'il existe un moyen de le faire.

En tout cas merci encore pour le lien, ce programme me sera très très utile.


----------



## divoli (13 Octobre 2009)

Reste comme alternative Missing Sync pour BlackBerry, mais là c'est payant, et je ne suis même pas sûr que cela va te permettre de gérer tes SMS comme tu l'entends (en fait je n'en sais rien)...

A moins qu'il existe un logiciel pour transcrire ces fichiers en .bbb dans un autre format, mais à priori  j'en doute.

L'idéal serait de poster sur un forum d'utilisateurs de BlackBerry...


Bref, en clair je n'en sais rien, n'utilisant pas de smatphone de chez RIM.


----------



## OOAntonOO (14 Octobre 2009)

Ok Divoli, encore merci pour ton aide, je vais me retourner vers les forums blackberry ou j'ai déjà été et ou il y a pas énormément de mouvement mais bon je verrais bien.

Merci encore.


----------



## divoli (14 Octobre 2009)

Tiens, je n'avais pas fait gaffe qu'il y a la page en français, avec le lien de téléchargement également en français. Ce qui n'a guère d'importance si l'application est multilingue (je ne sais pas).

Bonne chance pour la suite...


----------



## poiro (14 Octobre 2009)

Une autre solution qui vient juste de sortir aussi, c'est le nouveau service de BestBuy :MiQ
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Misc/mIQ/pcmcat193700050039.c?id=pcmcat193700050039
Ils viennent juste de lancer le service donc je ne sais pas ce que ça donne mais ça à l'air prometteur.
Apparemment on peut presque tout synchroniser et transférer en ligne puis sur son ordi.

A voir


----------



## OOAntonOO (15 Octobre 2009)

Salut Poiro, je viens d'aller faire un tour sur le site franchement ça a l'aire pas mal, je vais un peu voir tout se qu'on peu faire et je vous tiens au courant.

Divoli, merci pour l'info mais le programme que tu ma laissé en lien est effectivement en Multilanguage dans on français aussi.

Merci.


----------



## OOAntonOO (16 Octobre 2009)

J'ai été faire un tour sur site miQ mais je ne comprend pas trop le fonctionnement, si quelqu'un sait comment ça fonctionne son aide serait la bienvenue.

Merci d'avance.


----------

